# samsung 40eh6030 vs lg 42lm3410



## anurag4444 (Oct 28, 2012)

can anyone  make a detail comparison between lg 42lm3410 and samsung 40eh6030.
actually I liked the Samsung design and LG 3d picture quality. Else most of specifications are same. Please mention some details regarding small features like pip, time shift, 3d depth, audio out, etc


----------



## Minion (Oct 29, 2012)

Look for these 
LG 42LM6400
LINK
LG 42LM6400 LED 42 inches Full HD CINEMA 3D Television | Television | Flipkart.com
Philips 42PFL7977
LINK
Philips - 7000 series LED TV 107cm (42") Easy 3D DDB - 42PFL7977/V7 - 7000 series - Televisions - Sound and vision

They uses both passive for 3D.


----------



## anurag4444 (Oct 29, 2012)

But lm6400 and Philips 7977 are costly . My budget is 60000. And I am not interested in smart features. I need tv only for watching tv channels and full hd movies via USB.
Philips have problems in USB (hangs many times).
i am getting both samsung and LG at 57000.


----------



## rajalama (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi, booked 42 lg3410 yesterday, after much care... how will it work with samsung bd E5500 blu ray player?


----------



## veb (Oct 30, 2012)

I am also planning to buy samsung 40eh6030,so if any one have got it,,i would like to know the review. and also samsung recently have reduced the price of this model. hence looking forward to buy this one..


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 31, 2012)

veb said:


> I am also planning to buy samsung 40eh6030,so if any one have got it,,i would like to know the review. and also samsung recently have reduced the price of this model. hence looking forward to buy this one..



How about a sony?
Its picture quality is superb


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 1, 2012)

EH6030 is the basic or can entry level 3D TV by samsung, and is now available at a much lesser price.
If you want a good 3D TV then opt for LG or can have a look at Sony 40HX850 too.


----------



## Minion (Nov 1, 2012)

Look at LM6200 too.


----------



## veb (Nov 2, 2012)

@vaibhav20
sony's picture quality is good....but its price is also high,,,,whereas samsung is also decent with affordable price...



aroraanant said:


> EH6030 is the basic or can entry level 3D TV by samsung, and is now available at a much lesser price.
> If you want a good 3D TV then opt for LG or can have a look at Sony 40HX850 too.



i think LG is having passive 3D while samsung is giving Active 3D..and i viewed 3D in samsung eh6030, it was preety nice..


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 2, 2012)

veb said:


> @vaibhav20
> sony's picture quality is good....but its price is also high,,,,whereas samsung is also decent with affordable price...
> 
> 
> ...



Yep...
Its true that active 3D looks prettier than the passive one.. But, the real problem starts when u intend to watch the 3D continuously for a couple of hours or so.. Using active sets, u will feels dizzy or have a headache, or both of these + a nauseatic feeling.. 
But passive tech won't have these side effects..

 Choice is yours!


----------



## veb (Nov 2, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> Yep...
> Its true that active 3D looks prettier than the passive one.. But, the real problem starts when u intend to watch the 3D continuously for a couple of hours or so.. Using active sets, u will feels dizzy or have a headache, or both of these + a nauseatic feeling..
> But passive tech won't have these side effects..
> 
> Choice is yours!



ok...i have read this before.. but what i m thinking is, mostly my family will be watching 2D rather than 3D ,,, only 3D movies sometimes  and budget is also a constraint thats why i m thinking of saamsung 40eh6030...so what do u recommend??


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Nov 2, 2012)

veb said:


> @vaibhav20
> sony's picture quality is good....but its price is also high,,,,whereas samsung is also decent with affordable price...
> 
> 
> ...



Even i was in a turmoil when i was to decide between a 40" eh6030 and 32" hx750, but compromised with the size and went with sony as its PQ is exceptional Imo. Budget was also a constraint for me


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 3, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> Yep...
> Its true that active 3D looks prettier than the passive one.. But, the real problem starts when u intend to watch the 3D continuously for a couple of hours or so.. Using active sets, u will feels dizzy or have a headache, or both of these + a nauseatic feeling..
> But passive tech won't have these side effects..
> 
> Choice is yours!



That is a misconception actually. Not everyone will feel dizzy or get a headache watching Active 3D for a long period. Only a certain percentage of people will feel that way. You may or may not be part of that group. 
I personally have no problems watching Active 3D for long periods.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 3, 2012)

veb said:


> ok...i have read this before.. but what i m thinking is, mostly my family will be watching 2D rather than 3D ,,, only 3D movies sometimes  and budget is also a constraint thats why i m thinking of saamsung 40eh6030...so what do u recommend??



Well, I suggest u hit the shop floor, take that 3D goggles from the sales guy.. Sit on a comfy couch.. N inspect the experience.. 

@randomuser111.. Yea.. I know thats a personal experience... But, OP said he has a family..
So, TV needs to have a large "3D" viewing angle, not only a centre-spot...

@vaibhav20.. Tell us ur sitting arrangements and number of family members u have..


----------



## Dove (Nov 5, 2012)

rajalama said:


> Hi, booked 42 lg3410 yesterday, after much care... how will it work with samsung bd E5500 blu ray player?



Hi, I am also planning to get LG 42LM3410. How is the TV u bought? Can u comment on its performance and quality?


----------



## mahendratak (Dec 17, 2012)

anurag4444 said:


> can anyone  make a detail comparison between lg 42lm3410 and samsung 40eh6030.
> actually I liked the Samsung design and LG 3d picture quality. Else most of specifications are same. Please mention some details regarding small features like pip, time shift, 3d depth, audio out, etc



No help by the comments... anyone... using any of the TV kindly submit your reviews.... PLEASE...


----------

